# The face behind the avatar!! :)



## Horsesdontlie

Did someone draw a smiley face use the light switches as eyes? If so that is freakin amazing. =D lol. I wasn't going to post but I had to when I saw that.

You're very pretty. I have to see if I have any decent photos of me.....My computer has millions of my horse hundreds of my friends.....and a few of me.... lol


----------



## beauforever23

Horsesdontlie said:


> Did someone draw a smiley face use the light switches as eyes? If so that is freakin amazing. =D lol. I wasn't going to post but I had to when I saw that.
> 
> You're very pretty. I have to see if I have any decent photos of me.....My computer has millions of my horse hundreds of my friends.....and a few of me.... lol


Lol. Nope, it was just a regular picture but, made black and white and it's the light switches and I think it's a wire underneath it. 







this is the original picture... and thanks I don't really think I am all that pretty


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Aww I was so excited that you might have a secret smiley face in your barn. Haha. I guess it is just more secretive than most would guess. xP



beauforever23 said:


> And thanks I don't really think I am all that pretty


^^ Don't think like that. Though I think most girls/women find themselves not that pretty. Don't believe what you think, ;-) I say you're pretty. Though I can be a hypocrite to these words I still feel the need to say them. 

I think I found a photo, this was in while I was in New York as my late Graduation present from my father. We got to see Phantom on broadway. I'll be 21 in a month.


----------



## Wheatermay

This is me a few months ago... I keep loosing weight! Im not saying that like a bad thing, but I just had a baby, so I look different in both pics, lol...

The one w/o make-up was about 2 months ago, I think.... I just realized that my whole photo folder is nothing but EVERYONE else (mostly my son), but no ever takes pics of me, lol...

The one with my horse Suki was actually the weight I was before I got pregnant, so I weigh less than that now! Im at high school weight! 

I never wear make-up, but I really should, lol!

Ur both pretty girls btw!

My name is Lori and Im 26 proud momma of a baby boy!


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

what a great idea  here are mine *cringe!!* hahah 
im Emma and im 20 years old


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

ooops sorry about the massive photos!! i dont know how to make them smaller! now im embarresed hahahah !


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I like having faces to put to names too, great idea! Here I am, 1st pic with super smexy Jason Aldean. I judged a show at a fairgrounds where he was performing and got to hang out with him before his show. 2nd pic is with my hubby on a vacation in Costa Maya, Mexico.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Jealous!!!! ^ lol I think I have some old pics on here... I'll see if I can find some.


----------



## manca

From Paris:











And me with Candy:


----------



## bigbull

this is a pic of me and my wife ( lokis mommy ) at our wedding back in 2007


----------



## SMCLeenie

I Kathleen I'm 20. Here are a few pics of me, I need some more recent ones 

End of my first year of college









My senior prom


----------



## Twilight Arabians

i'll share a few.  My name is Catherine and I'm 21.

This was taken a few years back.










Most recent. taken a week ago.


----------



## beauforever23

Nice to meet you ^^


----------



## Phantomcolt18

My name is Cassandra(aka Cassie) and I'm 19, soon to leave my teen years behind in December.


----------



## Katesrider011

Me on the day of My first solo flight. 










Me with Mom congratulating me after my first solo flight.


----------



## Sunny

Ta da! 
I'm Taylor, I'm 18.

A horsey and a non-horsey.
The second one is awful, I only post it because it's funny. As you can tell, Tyler was NOT happy at that moment, but I couldn't pass up on such awesome scenery!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Horsesdontlie said:


> Aww I was so excited that you might have a secret smiley face in your barn. Haha. I guess it is just more secretive than most would guess. xP
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Don't think like that. Though I think most girls/women find themselves not that pretty. Don't believe what you think, ;-) I say you're pretty. Though I can be a hypocrite to these words I still feel the need to say them.
> 
> I think I found a photo, this was in while I was in New York as my late Graduation present from my father. We got to see Phantom on broadway. I'll be 21 in a month.


You gotta love braces , I have them for for 3 years now and there the clear ones but there not to fun.


----------



## ellygraceee

I'm Ellie and I'm 18, almost 19.  This pic was taken before a party about a week ago.


----------



## DrumRunner

I'll play along... I'm Amber and I'm 23.









Nikki and I


----------



## FreeDestiny

Subbing so I can get back to this, despite already having my face in the avatar. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## juniormylove

I try to avoid cameras as much as I can...but this is me:









And an older one...









You guys are probably more used to seeing me like this:


----------



## Spotted Image

These are an year old Senor photos. I'm 18 will be 19 in march.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I feel like a dork in both these pictures! LOL


----------



## TwistedSerpent

Me and my 210lb wild boar (all other photos are a bit more graphic and I don't wish to upset anyone)


----------



## Kelly22790

Already have my picture as my avatar but here are a couple more. I am 21, 22 in February. All pictures are recent.


----------



## Sunny

You have beautiful hair, Kelly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly22790

Sunny said:


> You have beautiful hair, Kelly!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Kelly, my daughter has those curls! They drive me nuts, but i LOVE her hair!!

Hi everyone, I'm Rachel, I'm 26 and here's some photos of me


----------



## Allison Finch

I'll play

Age five with the first pony of my very own!!










In my western disguise with the ugliest, but BEST mountain horse. He's smiling...










On a dive boat in New Guinea sipping a beverage I refuse to divulge!


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'm Kaila and I'm 19 

(blonde)


----------



## Kelly22790

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Kelly, my daughter has those curls! They drive me nuts, but i LOVE her hair!!
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm Rachel, I'm 26 and here's some photos of me


My momma used to think they were a pain when I was little too! I'll probably think the same if I have a little girl one day who gets my curls lol.


----------



## beverleyy

I'm new here, but I look forward to getting to know every body!
so here's me, one without my mare and one with.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm...older....


----------



## jumpingrules92

Im pretty new here! I hope I get to know some people pretty soon
[Middle]









What I usually look like


----------



## ShinaKonga

I am 19.
First one is my prom picture. (I didn't have a date, so no man candy for you to oogle at!)
Second and third are me riding Milo, English and Western.
Fourth would be me flipping off my sister joyously at Christmas at my mother's house. Good ol' family bonding.


----------



## Tianimalz

I tried to upload a pic Indie and I, but our awesomeness overloaded the files and they all broke.
All well. You guys look great


----------



## lilkitty90

my name is Jessica and i am 18.

here is the most recent one of me.








one of me and my mare, Baby








me and sparta








and from prom


----------



## Idlepastures

I'll play  I was starting to worry I'd be the oldest one posting, but there are few...very few...older than me. LOL 

Me and the husband at our wedding July 2010.








And the reception








And my senior picture...








Oh oh oh...candid! At a cattle show.


----------



## Amber and Mac

This makes me realize that I dont really have decent pictures of myself.

My name is Amber and I'm 15  (Also, I find that not a lot of asian people ride horses.  )

In Thailand:









Way back in 2009:









With my boy 









Andddd one of myself..


----------



## Faceman

My name is Face. I'm 64 and like quiet dinners and long walks on the beach...and world peace...:rofl:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Woo, thanks face! Now I'm not the oldest one on this thread :lol:
Good luck with the world peace thing.....


----------



## Faceman

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Woo, thanks face! Now I'm not the oldest one on this thread :lol:
> Good luck with the world peace thing.....


Age is relative.

And I'm relatively old...:rofl:


----------



## Duren

2 years ago









With my Doberman (March 2011)









My 27th Birthday (jan 2011) - Jammies and Heels - the afterparty.









I post enough pics of my ponies that I wont bore anyone with MORE of those!

Great idea on this thread btw!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I'll play. I'm Jonette, and will be 41 on Dec 17.... see you aren't the oldest one!!

And yes, it's a fairly recent picture (I think it was taken in 2009)


----------



## equiniphile

Eh, why not?

At the Kentucky Horse Park:







Homecoming with my friend:







At the beach this summer:







With my Thoroughbred gelding:


----------



## soenjer55

Everyone's so pretty. 


.... shoot.


----------



## waresbear

Phew, thanks Faceman for not making me the oldest!


----------



## robohog

This is the only pic i could find of me. Just finished a nice horse ride.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

robohog said:


> This is the only pic i could find of me. Just finished a nice horse ride.


Um, yeah.


----------



## robohog

wait! wrong pic! lol. Heres the right one! Cinny Whinny and I


----------



## SarahAnn

I'm 27 and here I am with my Blazie


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Ack, hate that pic of me.... that's after a LONG sweaty day at Disneyland ha ha


----------



## SarahAnn

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Ack, hate that pic of me.... that's after a LONG sweaty day at Disneyland ha ha



Better then a long sweaty day mucking stalls... it could be worse :shock:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

SarahAnn said:


> Better then a long sweaty day mucking stalls... it could be worse :shock:


Sadly, I think I almost look better after mucking stalls, feeding etc. :shock:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I've already posted pics of myself on other parts of the forum but here I am again! I'm Stacey and i'm 34 years old. First pic is from last year on my birthday second pic is most recent.


----------



## SarahAnn

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Sadly, I think I almost look better after mucking stalls, feeding etc. :shock:


Yeah, I hear you. The only difference for me is clean fingernails. For some reason when I come up from the barn my fingernails look like I've been out digging for clams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

SarahAnn said:


> Yeah, I hear you. The only difference for me is clean fingernails. For some reason when I come up from the barn my fingernails look like I've been out digging for clams.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Funny how that happens. We went on vacation several weeks ago, while we were there my daughter yelled all excited "HEY MOM - My fingernails are clean and I didn't even hafta scrub 'em!" I asked her why she thought that was and she says "I haven't been in the barn."


----------



## SarahAnn

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Funny how that happens. We went on vacation several weeks ago, while we were there my daughter yelled all excited "HEY MOM - My fingernails are clean and I didn't even hafta scrub 'em!" I asked her why she thought that was and she says "I haven't been in the barn."


:rofl: My DH often asks if I forgot to use the rake! I know it LOOKS like I muck stalls with my hands, but a swear I don't!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10

I'm Danielle, and I'll be 18 in May:

Dressed up:








Me & my warthog when she was 8 months old:








Me and my warthog when she was 11 months old:


----------



## FlyGap

GREAT!!! IDEAR!!! Everyone is so lovely!

Here goes! I'm 31, 5'2 and look like I'm a teenager with wrinkles! Sound like one too. I'm usually the one behind the camera so these are all I have. 

This is what we do for a living! Not a big one but we dig it! Here's for world peace, love, and music Faceman! My hub usually HATES to be online, maybe this one will slide... 








My cheesy pose at the waterfalls during a ride!








Me with my boy Rick!








And this is Cowboy and my little girl! How does a redhead and a dark brown make a blonde????? We always joke about the mailman!


----------



## COWCHICK77

1st pic, at work
2nd pic, hubby and I
3rd father in law and I


----------



## FlyGap

COWCHICK I need your hair! My dream hair would be as long and straight as yours! Beautiful photos!


----------



## COWCHICK77

FlyGap said:


> COWCHICK I need your hair! My dream hair would be as long and straight as yours! Beautiful photos!


Ahh thanks! 
I can't see your pics, I think my computer is being slow...


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Me two summers ago at Roar on the Shore in Erie, PA...I don't have any others. Hmmmmm


----------



## LoveStory10

I took some with some friends last night, just thought I'd share:


----------



## sierrams1123

Me (shocked and awed) and my Ponay and I


----------



## QHriderKE

I might as well....


----------



## Hickory67

I posted this a few days ago...but didn't realize it was in the Teen Talk section...oops...

Anyway - here's me (Hickory - not to be confused with DrumRunner's gelding) - and my 10 month old Doberman, Gideon. I'll be 45 this November.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I am the one in the black dress


----------



## jinxremoving

Hickory67 said:


> I posted this a few days ago...but didn't realize it was in the Teen Talk section...oops...
> 
> Anyway - here's me (Hickory - not to be confused with DrumRunner's gelding) - and my 10 month old Doberman, Gideon. I'll be 45 this November.


You look like such a bad *** / possible ex-navy seal. I'm guessing you don't ride english, lol!


----------



## Hickory67

Marine & biker. You cant see it, but at the time I had a ponytail about 3/4 to my belt. I've since turned over a new leaf and got a business-length haircut. Somehow all the meanness has left me...


----------



## Hickory67

Oh, and no...no English here. But I've got a **** good English/dressage mare, so if the urge ever hits me...


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

The first picture is me and one of my best friends from Uni, Eliza, when we went to our Christmas ball all dolled up :wink:

The second is me chillaxin' in front of the pub with a pint and a *** (out of shot) with my fake Raybans on (like the cool kid I am :lol: )


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

QHriderKE said:


> I might as well....


NICE Kylie! 5X5 elk is it? Very cool!


----------



## minihorse927

Subbing, I will post when I get home cause my phone will not upload to here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927

Honestly, this is about the only decent picture of me not doing something goofy or stupid. I was getting ready to go out to the nightclub with some friends and was getting approval on my clothing. LOL. I am 26.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

I'm Sophie and I'm 16
I LOVE this thread! You really can't judge a person by their horse
I also love taking pics of myself, LOL. Not posting any of me riding or at the barn, because they would scare everybody away(x


----------



## Tiffany01




----------



## Ray MacDonald

You look soo happy Tiffany


----------

